# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] DRONE PHANTOM 3 PRO (4K CAMERA) 330,00

## fuzz

δινεται σαν "ανταλλακτικα" (το drone λειτουργει κανονικοτατα τελευταια φορα πηγε 3 χλμ μακρυα πριν 20 μερες περιπου ,το δινω σαν ανταλλακτικα γιατι δεν θα δεχτω επιστροφη).το drone μου δοθηκε απο φωτογραφο μετα απο προσκρουση σε δεντρο πριν τρια χρονια γιατι δεν συμφερε η επισκευη του οπως του ειπαν εκει που το πηγε για επισκευη , ανοιχτηκε κ επισκευαστηκε απο μενα ,αλλαχτηκε το Module ODFM κ η καλωδιοταινια της καμερας , εδω κ τρια χρονια το drone πεταει απροβληματιστα , εχει παρουσιαση ραγισμα στο ενα ποδι κ εγινε επισκευη οπως βλεπετε στην φωτογραφια , Θα δοθουν δυο μπαταριες η μια εχει 100+ φορτισεις η αλλη 26.θα δοθει τσαντα μεταφορας δευτερο σετ ελικες και κατοπτρα για τις κεραιες φτιαγμενες απο εμενα με τον 3d εκτυπωτη μου.εχει παλιο firmware που δεν εχει περιορισμο CE.αποριες λυνονται με pm και τηλεφωνο.Αποστολη με courier μετα απο καταθεση εξοδα δικα μου.

----------

